# E39 dash (radio display) lights blinking



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

For several years now... the radio/CD lighted area of my dash occasionaly blink off and on... I'm selling this to my sister as soon as my E60 arrives, so before my extended warranty expires, thought I'd ask if anyone else has noticed this with theirs and if so.. what you did to correct it.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Spartacus_33 said:


> For several years now... the radio/CD lighted area of my dash occasionaly blink off and on... I'm selling this to my sister as soon as my E60 arrives, so before my extended warranty expires, thought I'd ask if anyone else has noticed this with theirs and if so.. what you did to correct it.


Yep, I had this problem on my 1999 528i. The fix is to have the MID replaced. They did this for me under my original factory warranty.


----------

